# choke up on driver



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

My swing has been a little off lately so today I choked up about a inch I was making more solid contact and I was getting great ball flight. The ball was actually rising up instead of the usual high ball flight. I was just curious if many people here choke up on there drivers?


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

i've choked up on my driver before too. Right when i got it i wasnt used to how long of a shaft it came with so it helped to gradually choke up less and less until using the whole club. also when im having an off day ill choke up on it a little bit, seems to help with making better contact and also with getting the clubface closed in time


----------

